# Guter Passivkühler für Box



## Basell (24. Juni 2016)

*Guter Passivkühler für Box*

Vielleicht habt ihr ja noch einige Links oder wisst wo ich welche finde,

derzeit suche ich einen guten Passivkühlkörper für meine Mediabox da sie zu Warm wird  
zuerst wollt eich einen Lüfter einbauen, da dies aber zu Laut wird und auch leider kein Anschluss Vorhanden ist außer die Internen USB anschlüsse die aber im Ausschaltmodus weiterhin saft bekommen. Wo durch der Lüfter sich auch im Ausschalt Modus weiter drehen würde.

Daher habe ich etwas nach gelesen und erfahren das ich einfach den Vorhanden Kühlkörper Erweitern soll um so einmal die Garantie nicht zu Zerstören und zum andern würde das schon 10-20 weniger machen 


Vielleicht kennt ihr einen guten Kühlkörper

Hier die Maßen die er haben sollte.

B 3,4 x  L 3,4 x  H 4,5 cm
nach oben wird dann mehr platz
B 5,1 x L 3,4 x 

In der L kann auch ruich bis 4 oder 4.5cm gehen da dort es frei raus geht ohne behinderungen.



Wichtig ist das der Kühlkörper die Wärme gut aufnehmen sollte und auch gut an die Umbegebene Luft abgeben


----------



## Research (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Guter Passivkühler für Box*

Zu wenig Platz für was gekauftes.
Guck mal ob du nen Chipsatzkühler von nem MoBo bekommst -> zurechtsägen.


----------



## Basell (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Guter Passivkühler für Box*

Höre und sehe gerade
das sich bei meinem Modell das neuer ist der Passivkörper veändert hat und nicht mehr SO offen wie hier im Bild zu sehen ist ist.

Gibt es irgend wie Mini Kühlkörper die die man Seitlich noch dran Kleben kann um noch bissen mehr Leistung des Kühlkörpers raus zu holen ? 


Und andere frage eigentlich wollte ich kein Lüfter einbauen , aber gibt es einen Lüfter der Unhörbar bei 5v ist ? Also wirklich Unhörbar. Er muss ja auch nur sehr langsam drehen


----------



## Abductee (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Guter Passivkühler für Box*

Kannst du den schwarzen Kühlkörper entfernen, oder soll der andere Kühlkörper draufgeklebt werden?


----------



## cerbero (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Guter Passivkühler für Box*

Zalman ZM-NBF47 Chipsatzkuhler: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor 

Könnte man passend machen... im Sockel des Kühlers passend für den Buckel (CPU ?) ausfräsen dürfte den in der Höhe zuviel vorhandenen mm ausgleichen und auch für genug Kontaktfläche sorgen. Dazu ein Wärmeleitkleber oder was ausreichend zähflüssiges an Leitpaste.

Alternativ gibts für den Raspberry kleine Klebekühler, die dir vllt mehr helfen..


----------



## Abductee (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Guter Passivkühler für Box*

Wenn du den originalen Kühlkörper runterbekommst:

XILENCE COO-XPNB.F Northbridge Chipsatz-Kuhler mit: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor
(mit demontierten Lüfter)

2 x schwarz Aluminium Kuhler Kuhlkorper: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

Enzotech CNB-S1 Northbridge Kuhler: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

Die Sparvariante wäre wenn du einfach zum örtlichen Schrott gehst, dir einen defekten Rechner schnappst und den Chipsetkühler demontierst.
Die haben fast alle die Dimension das sie bei dir passen würden.


----------



## Research (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Guter Passivkühler für Box*

Das schwarze ist ein Kühlkörper?
Maximale Höhe?
Produktvergleich Xilence Northbridge Cooler, Akasa AK-210 Chipset-Kühler, Titan TTC-CUV1AB GPU/Chipset-Kühler, Titan Iron Heart, Chipsatzlüfter 50x50x10, 5000rpm (TTC-CSC31TZ, Akasa AK-VCX-01 Chipset-Kühler, Enzotech CNB-S1L Chipsatz-Kühler, Enzotech
Wie schon gesagt, ein MoBo-Kühler wäre die Wahl.


----------



## Basell (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Guter Passivkühler für Box*

Mache die Box Ungern ohne was dran zu machen auf  
Weil sie auch sehr Teuer ist und jeder Fehler vatal sein wird.

Also das Bild oben im ersten Post ist Falsch das stammt wie ich raus fand vom alten Modell das neue Modell hat einen verbesserten.
Der Kühlkörper oben sieht fast so im Grunde aus nur das es mehr Rissen in der Mitte gibt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Besseres Bild finde ich nicht. 
Glaubt ihr ich kann da irgend wie den noch erweitern ? Ohne ihn Komplett Entfernen zu müssen für einen besseren ? Weil das will ich ungern da Garantie auch verloren geht.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und bringt es was hier kleine Ram Kühler drauf zu packen ?  Weiß nicht genau wo für die Chips sind, frage mich nur ob es sinn macht die auch etwas  zu kühlen durch einen Passivkühler um so die gesammt wärme der box was zu verbessern.


----------



## Abductee (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Guter Passivkühler für Box*



Basell schrieb:


> Weil das will ich ungern da Garantie auch verloren geht.



Das wird schwer.

Auf dem Bild hat der Kühlkörper so eine Art Push-Pins.
Eine Demontage wäre grundsätzlich kein Problem.
Mit dieser diagonalen Halterung könnte man vermutlich problemlos einen Chipset Kühler verbauen.
So wahnsinnig schlecht schaut der Kühlkörper aber gar net aus.
Hat der Deckel Lüftungslöcher?


----------



## Research (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Guter Passivkühler für Box*

Ein schlechtes Bild.

Wo siehst du nen guten Kühler?
3 Lamellen?

Welches Modell genau?

Bild vom Kühlkörper?
Kommst du an das SATA-Power-Kabel ran/Ab so das wir nen Adapter nutzen können?
DeLOCK SATA-Stromadapter 15-Pin (SATA) auf 4-Pin (IDE) und 15-Pin Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
+
                              Titan TFD-4010M12Z 40mm                      


Schummeln: Arctic Breeze mobile Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Basell (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: Guter Passivkühler für Box*

Weiß jemand von euch wie Laut dieser Lüfter ? http://www.dx.com/de/p/cooling-fan-...AfYfV52dCTadiWIhCuflFhoCnsPw_wcB#.V3asHaKp2Uk

*Research*
Dein Lüfter hat 21db und ich möchte max 10 db weil dieser durchs runterschalten dann sogar noch leiser ist.


----------



## Abductee (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: Guter Passivkühler für Box*

Die dB sagen nicht viel aus weil sie von jedem Hersteller anders gemessen werden.


----------



## Basell (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: Guter Passivkühler für Box*

Und ? trotz dem ist der Vorgeschlagene zu laut da machen auch die +- 2 db auch nichts


----------



## Research (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Guter Passivkühler für Box*

Ich bin sicher du findest per Geizhals selber seeeeehr schnell eine passendes Lüfter.


----------

